# For mod or admin



## MetalSir (Sep 6, 2007)

holaz.. can you tell me if some of you edited my signature?

i find it completely distrupted.. and some parts (quote prhases) deleted..

plz tell me something..


tks


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2007)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-information/35366-attn-people-big-signatures.html


----------

